# Urgent - induced with peroxide, now what?



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

My two goldens were playing tug with a tire toy (which they never eat) and a few pieces fell off and my mom's little dog (11 pounds) ate a few pieces of the tire. My boyfriend was supervising them at the time and immediately took the toy away when he saw Beau (the little guy) eating a piece of rubber. We watched him for a little while and he seemed fine.. eating, playing, etc. About 2 hours later, we went to bed and Beau vomited in 3 different piles, the first pile was food with 2 tiny pieces of the rubber in it, and the second two piles were bile. I put him in a kennel and watched him while my boyfriend cleaned it up. Over the next half hour or so, he vomited about 3 more times, all white foam. He stopped vomiting for about 20 minutes so I gave him some bulky i/d, hoping he'd eat it and if there were any toy left in his stomach, it'd pass with the i/d. He didn't touch it. I checked his gums, dehydrated, but he seemed alright.. still responding, not very lethargic or anything. I went to lay down (I have to be at work in 4 hours). I told my boyfriend to let me know if he started eating, drooling excessively, vomiting, or just acting strange or unresponsive. He woke me up 5 minutes later, Beau puked up bile again. I called my friend who is a vet tech and she said it'd be a good idea to induce vomiting again just in case anything is lodged in there, and then I could bring him in with me in the morning (I work at a vet). I gave him a little hydrogen peroxide, less than 2 mL, and he vomited two piles of foam instantly. There have been no pieces of rubber in any of the piles of vomit aside from the very first one. About 15 minutes passed and he vomited another pile of foam.

He seems to be acting alright, not lethargic, still responsive, sitting up and watching me and the dogs.. just looks like he feels crappy, as expected. His heart rate is 80 bpm.

Do you think if there were any pieces of toy, they would have come up? Do you think he'll be okay overnight until I get him to the vet tomorrow morning, or should I take him to the ER vet right now? Keep in mind, this is my mom's dog and she and her dog are living with me because she lost her house, so she won't be able to afford an ER visit, and I spent most of my savings on my bridge dogs surgery last summer. Of course, if someone tells me it's very serious and I should rush him to the ER right now, I wouldn't even think about money. Should I wait and see if he vomits again? If he keeps vomiting, how much is too much? He can't OD on the small dose I gave him, right? If he's going to be alright, I'd very much like to let my boyfriend watch him so I can get some shut eye. I probably sound incredibly heartless by saying that, but I work at a kennel and tomorrow is the busiest day of the year for me and I have strep throat, so I really should go to bed. Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you still have the toy? I know it sounds gross but I would look at the toy and what was vomited and see how much more is missing (if that makes sense). If the pieces are small they may pass. If they are larger you will want to tell the vet tomorrow what may still be inside. I think you are okay to wait until morning. Although dehydration is serious (I am NOT a vet, these are just my thoughts), I would think that you should be okay until then. When Samantha was sick a few months ago she didn't eat until the next evening, obviously water is most important though. I know there are some vets on here but not sure if they're up this late. I sure hope that your pup is feeling better soon!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, and I know nothing about peroxide, so I'm no help there, but maybe others can offer their advice!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It's a wait and see right now. It's possible all the toy came up, but it's also possible that it didn't. I'd give him at least several more hours to see what transpires. If he's still vomiting by mid/late morning, it would probably be best to take him in.

Oh and FYI, there is no reason to induce vomiting on a dog that is already vomiting. I know you were acting on your friend's suggestion, but with that many dogs, I'm sure there will be a next time someday.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I took him to work with me the next morning for some sq fluids and x-rays. The vet saw more gas on the x-ray than she'd like, so we waited a few hours and took another one and things were much better. The little guy is doing fine now


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am glad the little guy is fine now!


----------

